# SARMS 4s...what it is??



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

I couldns tfind an answer...SARMS can replaces the SERMS??

can anyone help me? what drugs are in SARMS??


thanks


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

serms are different than sarms. but sarms works at 50- 150mg ed but go low first because of vision troulble. maybe someone on here can give you a big word chemistry lesson all i can offer is it works like winni oral or var oral low doses. thats sarms i mean.


----------

